# Wie bau ich mir einen Zufallsgenerator



## buddd (4 Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, 
ich habe vollgendes Problemchen:

Zur Zeit sitzte ich an der Progrmmierung für eine Hausautomatisierung bei einem Bekannten. Den Großteil habe ich bereits fertig, nur ist es jetzt so das ich einen Zufallsgenerator brauche der mehrere Timer steuern kann. 
Das ganze soll für einen "Urlaubsschalter" sein. Wenn dieser Schalter geschaltet ist, dann soll der Zufallgenerator anfangen zu zählen und bei einem bestimmten Wert sollen verschiedenen Ein- und Ausschaltverzögerungen angesteuert werden. Diese Verzögerungen sollen dann in den Räumen seines Hauses das Licht an und aus schalten. Wobei jeder Raum mehrere Timer hat, sodass je nach Wert des Generators, dass Licht zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten angeht. 
Ebenso als wäre jemande zu Hause und würde das Licht anschalten, obwohl nieman daheim ist. 
Und am liebsten in FUP, denn mein Bekannter soll ja auch durch das Programm durchsteigen ohne das er eine neue "Sprache" lernen muss.
mfg

Nils


----------



## Ralle (4 Juli 2010)

Gib bitte unter *Suchen* in der Menüleiste dieses Forums z.Bsp. den Begriff "Zufallszahlen" ein. 

Da kommt u.a. das hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=23771&highlight=Zufallszahlen


----------



## buddd (4 Juli 2010)

Da kan nich ja lange nach " Zufallsgenerator" suchen. Aber die oscat.lib hat ja einen "gen_rdm" drin.

Aber wie ich grad merke, kann ich den BC von meinem Bekannten nicht dafür nehemen. Also kommt der CX, der noch bei mir im Schrank schläft, in die Steuerung. Und ganz vll auch ne visu.

Bekomme nämlich immer diese Fehler, wenn ich versuche das ganze auf den BC zu überspielen oder zu übersetzten:

Hat irgendwer ne Idee was das sein kann??? 

Ich glaub das Wetter hat mein Hirn etwas verbrannt.


----------



## buddd (4 Juli 2010)

So ich hab jetzt die faxen dicke mit dem Zufallsgenerator.

Jetzt mache ich zwar die unellegante Lösung aber die würde es auch tun. 
Und zwar mit Zählern und Vergleichern. 
Nur bringt mich das ganze jetzt zu einem neuen Problem. 
Ich bekomme einfach das WORD vom CV nicht in Bool umgewandelt.

Wie bekommm ich das hin???
Wahrscheinlich kann ich mal wieder nicht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen.


----------

